# a



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

b

http://i.imgur.com/fqOebbO.gif


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

flirty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ indecent, if anybody's wondering


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## wewlad (Aug 7, 2018)

c


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

optimistic perverts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know what's going on in here, but I like it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

farfegnugen and I were communicating in a way that only we understood, but now others have encroached on our secret game.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

mmm... sundaes and suckers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## CrashyBoi (Aug 10, 2018)

uwu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That's kind of badass


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That's cool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

So mean?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What's so mean? :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought you were telling me to go fly a kite


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This can count as the next two.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

very clever. Has your spider moved away?


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Next three


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

next 2


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Are my images working??
I am not sure coz I can't see them


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@farfegnugen I haven't seen the spider again, it will probably reappear when I least expect it. 
@stratsp Yes, your images are showing.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Next two. How do I add pics like you guys. Mine are in attachments


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's cute, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I never knew that second verse, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

stratsp said:


> Next two. How do I add pics like you guys. Mine are in attachments


You should click on the "Insert Image" button (the one with a mountain and a sun) and then paste the link to your image.
If it's in your computer you should first upload it somewhere like imgur.com


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> You should click on the "Insert Image" button (the one with a mountain and a sun) and then paste the link to your image.
> If it's in your computer you should first upload it somewhere like imgur.com


Thanks for explaining this, because I wasn't nice enough to do it. :hide


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Anybody know why when I go to post a youtube video that it wants to post it 4 times?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

oh, the princess bride and the fire swamp :duel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

: )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

When ducks attack


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

fireflies/lightning bugs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Are those our wedding presents?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

twytarn said:


> Are those our wedding presents?


yep.








twytarn & farfegnugen wedding photo. they're still accepting gifts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks about as bored and/or terrified as I would expect my groom to look. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, he's just microdancing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Letting me out of the basement?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I need some company.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I enjoy zucchini in stirfry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Me too, yum. And, I double posted so we could switch, in case you were wondering.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Good idea


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Balloons or clouds? I'm going with clouds so I can use D. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I must have a dirty mind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whatever do you mean? 0


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am never quite sure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mmmm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

How come mine are always food related?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A lot of mine have been too.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hey, it's me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

starry nights by appropriately van Gogh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

: )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi : )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I was trying to be clever with an actual nine inch nail, hehe.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a hearty breakfast. Is it my turn to make pancakes? I missed the NIN reference completely but like it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unfair, I'm starved.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

George Costanza? Are you in a pickle?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't really explain it, I just find that pic (in my avatar) hilarious for some reason. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

she is a bit perplexed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, it's like a WTF face, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

apple tree cupcakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Bubbbbles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

reading is fundamental


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I skipped e for Elaine instead of d for dancing. Cletis confused me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Perfect.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cute quints


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I made you a sandwich, like a good little wife. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Food, It's my favorite. : ) Thanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

double u


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nutritious and colorful


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

almost posted this in the ban thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Where's Snoopy?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

clever r&s


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you feeling better?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No, I feel pretty lousy. How are you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Aww, I hope you feel better soon. My depression level is high at the moment, but thanks for asking.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll be fine if I don't annoy myself too much. Hope things feel brighter soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I should watch that while I feel bad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, you should.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That one confused me for a minute.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I like sweet potatoes.

I'm gonna do the next 2 so we can switch letters again.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cute fellow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's amazing that my appetite is so good right now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you end up watching it?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not yet ... I decided to get caught up on some cleaning but have been rather moody about it. Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Moody is my middle name.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Moody in a good way? I've noticed I'm continuously dropping things of late. It's probably brain damage. : )


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm going with J, because Idk what letter we're on.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cupcakeeeeeeessss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

they're like floating eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

twytarn said:


>


That would be me lately


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:shock :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol. This is going to be a big contrast.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

too much?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Watch out for lead poisoning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for bringing math into the thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a boy

I find this hilarious. Not sure if it's real from long ago or not.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nice sweater


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

clever


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sweet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Aww.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cookie monster giant cupcake with cookies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

If you expect me to do that laundry, you better be making me dinner.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good and the witch is here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

> Leo: Enchanter Witch.
> Witches born under the sign of Leo have a natural ability to catch the attention of others making them extremely talented illusionists. They can easily hypnotize people/animals and charm them.


I think not, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy belated birthday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you. Although I'm pretty sure you wished me happy birthday on the day.  What month is yours?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

colorful. I'm one of those evil Capricorn people


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

frilly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:eek


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:mushy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A SAS social function


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol. They're so cute.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Trippy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What's the deal with trying to scare me before bed, you big meanie. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Exorcist?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah. :afr


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's supposed to be sweet tooth, but I thought it looked cool.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm getting hungry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope you like veggie burgers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cutie.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whatever works for you.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cute. does that mean you're sleepy?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yep, I fell asleep shortly after posting that, haha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Scary and beautiful.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

and big


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kinda hungry now.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sorry.  That's pretty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:grin2: So cute, and yummy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Aww.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, quit posting Amon for a.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He looks sad.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Aww.










Last one for tonight.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm your biggest fan.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd love that until I drove through it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Chubby kitty.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol. Edgy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

minions!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, giggity


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Suddenly, I can't insert a youtube video so


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like that one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:mushy So cute!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doppelganger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What happened to G?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

whoops


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What a beauty.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:afr


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

How many licks?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

26


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Clever.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He can call me Flower if he wants to.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You didn't need the feather to fly.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Goodnight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Mmm donuts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always get X.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Because no one else plays, so we always have the same letters, lol. I'll do Y and Z so we can switch again.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, those dot people don't know what they're missing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cold toes?










Halloween ghouls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, btw, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi  No comment on women eating ice cream. I haven't lost all my marbles yet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10,000 posts!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

twytarn said:


> 10,000 posts!


 Thank you. I feel like I should win a wienie award. I think that makes Amon a 6 time wienie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't see that, did you make it invisible? Lol. I know some pic links don't show up for me. :con


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

See that one? Quasimodo Disney version


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

yeah, I see it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well now I keep getting X, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

what a dirty mind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Goodnight.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

goodnight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi  It's been a long day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

all my haikus are dumb


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I don't even attempt them, so at least you try, haha.

I love that movie!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Almost posted it in the ban thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

and here's x if you're tired of having x


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

mummycakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Someone killed the "a" thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Farf!!!! :squeeze


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

twyt :boogie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think I like that nickname. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

zombie fairy ... that's pretty great!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I thought it was cute.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

kind of cute


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:eek


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nerds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a Dorothy costume, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Really cool pics.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I am not sure if she's famous or not but I got a whole series of them for Woodman.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

(Zelda, if you've never seen this movie) :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I now really want to go to a haunted house somewhere.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I would love to do that too.










Halloween fun with fruit. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Let's go!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I would if we lived close.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I took a nap. I guess we'll have to have an online haunted adventure. Boo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon? :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

poor Amon must have been conditioned by aliens to avoid the ban thread. And you're not helping my craving to attend a haunted house.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry. >


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm gonna count that as O and P.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Love that movie.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Me too


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

windy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's creepy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty scary


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I like that movie.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that's clever


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Another movie I love.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

We need to have a movie marathon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty cool.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eyeball windows


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That looks so wrong out of context. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dirty mind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's a fish for your bag of treats


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lawn maintenance guy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

And what scary movie are you watching tonight? I lamely keep dozing off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not watching anything right now.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

so what's your favorite one? And we need better October 31 spirit. Should I go steal the head from a statue?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry, I'm just having a bad night. Idk, I'd have to think about it, but I like older stuff.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Try to keep positive. I still feel like I've been hit by a bus.










Might have to switch to thanksgiving movies : )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That Kevin Bacon is actually made out of bacon. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Did you skip some letters? Lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It sort of looks that way. Is it Saturday yet? I'm fried.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know what's happening. :lol
But no one else plays this game, so we can do whatever we want. :twisted 
I watch this movie every Thanksgiving...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

As usual, I'm confused. That's h? I don't think I've ever seen that movie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm still lost on how we went from Lick to Potatoes. :lol Yeah, H, Home for the Holidays. It's funny if you like dysfunctional family comedies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel like you skipped a letter again, maybe my brain is broken. :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt it. I think I'm heading back to kindergarten. Is that n?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty rough


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Have you seen that movie? Orphan.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

twytarn said:


> Have you seen that movie? Orphan.


I think I saw some of it when I was flipping around. Kids are the scary. Almost as much as a line of birds sitting on a wire.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol. That looks like something I would have worn in the 90's.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Risselty rosselty, now now now!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmmm... Tippi Hedren was/is an attractive woman and she's the mother of Melanie Griffith who is the mother of Dokata Johnson. I am going to do a Hitchcock-style movie with yaks. Scared yet?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, they've got good genes. That sounds awesome.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You don't seem to scare easily. How about night of the anteaters?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't know that!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, now you do! :b

That pic is freaky.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Santa deserves a break.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Santa boudoir pictures


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Santas working out


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

XXX Santa


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

naughtiness by the man in red


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

What am I looking at? Looks good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Green bean casserole. Thanksgiving yumminess.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi  I like that movie. How are you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I do too. I'm okay. How are you? Hey, that all rhymed. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll have to write you a haiku


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Need more Pitt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I'm not gonna argue with that. Lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol

I tried to find funny carrots, but they were all naughty!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

diet foods


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cute egg!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

titanic gravy boat accident


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sending me for rehabilitation?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

your daily dose of Brad Pitt?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh yes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay, I'll stop after this, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't think of any Angelina Jolie movies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The best cookies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Btw, if you haven't seen that movie Waitress, I highly recommend it. One of my favorites.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Double dipper!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I dozed off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Go to bed, sleepyhead.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi, I'm late


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hey, how are you doing? Crummy weather right?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I was not ready for snow yet.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't get to read Stephen King much anymore, but read this one and thought it was really good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I haven't read that one.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fitting.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Christina Ricci? HI


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's the original Wednesday Addams from the 1960's . Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

poor guy was stung


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll have to watch that soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Me too, I watch it every year.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

double dipping


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

supposed to be meow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Pine cones are cool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hello  Is it cold outside?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.  Yes, it is. :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

ghost post


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

anything there? ghost?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:um What?

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi  
Your last post from last night is blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought that's what you meant, but I can see it, so that's weird, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Clever.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi!  Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi, happy thanksgiving


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm jealous of this thread (mostly because I don't get how you can figure out which image represents what letter), so I'm going to *ruin* it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sam I am.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

How are you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty drained after spending the day with my family yesterday, and making cookies for hours. :b How are you?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the sun has been swallowed, but okay otherwise. Where are my cookies?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I gave them to Santa.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I need those. Seems like always burning myself. I wonder if they work with an iron.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

(Quick Bread)


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi twistix!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like frogs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

fun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Perfect.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ouch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi, btw.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi  I will brb after the gym. :fall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hungry? Lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

apparently


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

new avatar... watch out for those naughty gingerbread men


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't see the pic. :stu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

open your eyes? : )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, hey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol That's funny.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Perfect.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

T for twistix & twytarn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

twistix said:


> T for twistix & twytarn


Well, I was posting the train at the same time, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Just noticed the typo in this, haha.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I totally want to read that.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:stu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eggnog cake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Put me down, you big ape!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Seems like a mighty long fall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that what you're wearing to the SAS Christmas party?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a good picture. And here's one you might want for the party


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Figgy pudding


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Love that movie.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

N

_ Sent by the chick who is eating Tapatalk potato chip_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

OMG! :O

All hail the "a"!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:shock Weirdness.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:con


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

perfect timing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


>


Sorry to interrupt, just something about this photo is as disturbing as it is hilarious


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yes, that's what I thought too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I've had to drink punch at Christmas parties this past week. Not my thing. Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi punch hater! :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

did I post this under something else?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my headache must be making me loopy 'cause I swear I did.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know, I don't have all the pics memorized. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's weird, I had that painting as my wallpaper in the Fall.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that's weird. I had barbecue sauce earlier today


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I watch that movie every year. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

going to fire training and the gym. Have a merry evening


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks. Have a good night.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Santa's ghost? 

I don't see anything, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

oh, I hate when that happens. It's a girl snorkeling. I have to get up early, so I am not sure if I want to search for another.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Goodnight.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my favorite way to sit on a couch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm gonna count that as C and D.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi , that's really cute


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Naughty pets! :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

north pole


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not a good person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:um :stu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

The trifecta.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

So late!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

llamas!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Did we skip O?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Naughty.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

knotty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's great.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey, that tree has feet. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol Awesome.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

so awesome


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I like that.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy early New Year's


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks.  Same to you.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cute.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy New Year!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy New Year, twytarn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, Ozzy! Happy New Year!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's cute. I'm tired of the last letters of the alphabet, so I'm starting over. We should come up with a new twist. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I've never been one for rules. No one else ever posts in this thread so it must be me since you're so likable.  I suppose we could try 26 letters of veggies, then the "a" gets to pick a new subject. Or maybe we can pay Amon to take a pic of himself holding up what each letter signifies and re-title it the Amon thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, that must be it. :lol Thanks for the compliment though.

I'll leave it up to you to convince Amon.  But for now we'll do veggies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

good one!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yours are much more clever


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Spicy!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol Nice!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that looks parasitic


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's spaghetti squash, one of my favorites.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Is that for U & V? And I'll have to try some.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That's the right letter, so I'll let it slide. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that's fantastic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hungry hungry hippo.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Does that count as L and M?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

so I should escape from the nuthatch?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hey, you're Samantha again. Wiggle your nose.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

no need to expose me to Ebola


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

have we switched to Winona Ryder movies?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I have. :lol

No, I just really like her. :b


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

jackass?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's probably your turn to pick something. Until then, pizza toppings 
poor little fishies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TV Shows.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't remember any tv shows


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pick a new theme if you want.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

For some reason my connection has been going in and out tonight. ) Have a goodnight if it decides to quit working again


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

@SamanthaStrange So we're back to "k"? I thought "I" was inadvertently skipped and went to the kittens so I followed the previous poster's lead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> @SamanthaStrange So we're back to "k"? I thought "I" was inadvertently skipped and went to the kittens so I followed the previous poster's lead.


Farf's was from "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia", for I.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My fault


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Resistance is futile


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

never saw this so I guess it's a real show


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:eek


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol I love that scene.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't mind me, just passing through.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel like we're promoting HBO. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Don't mind me, just passing through.


Reported. :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pickles

I couldn't find any shows that I've really seen with Y


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Your turn to pick new theme.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Song names maybe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Love that song, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stuff you think is fun or might be ...










or do you have something better?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

an escape room


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it would be fun to learn more about...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

In the same vein, I like to creep myself out so exploring a haunted asylum or old hospital


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I want to do that too! :nerd:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

@SamanthaStrange If you want to kill two birds with one stone, try reading The Odyssey Of Homer. You will not only read one of the truly great works of literature, but you will also learn about Greek mythology at the same time. It's my favorite book of all time


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think I'm smart enough to read that book, lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It is a very tough read for sure; I had to take notes while reading it and I constantly would have to refer to the glossary of characters to get a grip of who was related to who, and who accomplished such and such feat, etc. You also learn about what happened at Troy through flashbacks.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tiny houses interest me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Goldilocks phenomenon

I've always wanted a career where I could sit around in my underwear.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What about velvet?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

places to go? I think you're better at picking a topic.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, that looks like fun! 
Costa Rica


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Disney World, but only if there's no one else there. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess I could get some yard decorations


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I couldn't really think of anything but Lisbon looks nice


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I must admit I don't know much about the differences in Chinese cities, but they look cool.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like rose mites  I am not that bright.
Isn't it your turn to pick a new one?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol, yeah that Y does look odd.

Famous characters? Can be from books, shows, movies, comics, whatever...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My soulmate! :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't make you angry did I? :afr

I dunno. Things you think you could beat up?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I'm furious. :bah

No, but I'm going to change the category to things you might find around your house. Ants can still count. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't see any evidence of you imposing your wrath. Is it safe to come out now?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you paint?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not particularly well. You?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nope.

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You have your own Martha Stewart? Fancy!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

She just wouldn't leave!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe she can teach you some crafts.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

funny, how all mine have to do with food


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:shock naughty dog!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

creative


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That's a nice, warm avatar 
Maybe events you'd like to attend and places you'd like to see.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeez, I was thinking of that exact same thing!

Runner up is that cheese-rolling-down-a-hill festival- Cooper's Hill

Dracula?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome.

And yes to Dracula, hehe.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eagle_Harbor_Light


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that sounds really cool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol

Grand Canyon Horseshoe Bend.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretty cool

I can't think of any of these either. Maybe, go to the Kentucky Derby and wear a funky hat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I feel kind of lame because I can't think of things I might want to do
Here's the anglicized "Optimistic" Cave in the Ukraine which is supposed to be the second longest in the world. That Descent movie always kind of freaked me out.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, that movie is very creepy.

Parasailing?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rock & Roll Hall of Fame


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Swimming in Iceland's Blue Lagoon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

undeground Parisian catacombs would creep me out


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Might be fun until I crash and burn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:b

I can't think of anything, so let's just do whatever random things come to mind.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

giant ball of legos. Who has clean up?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

your daily educational feature. Shake my butte


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Noodles, noodles, noodles!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yum! I am having pasta and marinara.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Awesome! :lol Is there an ornery girl? :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno, but there should be


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, I'm an ornery girl, so I guess there is one. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Ms. Doubtfire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's do your favorite thing, anything food related, lol. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

That looks like fun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you gonna eat those cuties? :eek :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

reading impairment


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lunch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum! I had deep dish veggie pizza. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pizza, pizza


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cute.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't ya love how we're all big babies ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

oh, you're so cute


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Always think of Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yum again.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

that's awesome and two at once


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi . I really like granola


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I like it too.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^







:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ketchup taste test


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I just found a pic of nachos too! :lol

Olives it is then.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

my Valentine's dinner picture went away? Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:con I can still see it. Thanks! Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

where did my zucchini go now?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like that...creative


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Watch it wiggle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:mushy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

That poor kitty.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

good exercise


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Starting over with A.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

via Tennessee Williams I do believe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Aww.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nice one, though I don't think it's the letter u


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Did we skip e?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose but I was looking at *e*xercise . Is yours grass? Mine can be either football or helmet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, mine is grass, I thought yours was fetch, even though they didn't, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

so smart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cute.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Downward dog.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Adorable.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:kiss


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cheese and crackers?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lemons.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hi... it's snowing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi. It's not snowing here right now, just crazy cold again. :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pew pew pew


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Martian squirrel


----------

